# 22LR



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I was at Runnings the other day for a car hop. So I decided to venture in to see if they had any ammo. To my surprise they had about 10 boxes of CCI 22LR and some Tulu 223. I was able to pick up 4 boxes of the 22LR for 3.99 a box. First ammo I have seen in over 9 months. The three isles dedicated to ammo were otherwise empty.
By the way I am back on the forum since they went back to their std. login procedure.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

$3.99/box. How many rounds in the box?

Best I’ve seen 22LR ammo go for online in the last 3 weeks was about 12-cent/rd. 
Started to see 9mm ammo come a bit more down in price also. I think Palmetto State Armory had it for around 60-cent/rd.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Zahnarzt said:


> $3.99/box. How many rounds in the box?
> 
> Best I’ve seen 22LR ammo go for online in the last 3 weeks was about 12-cent/rd.
> Started to see 9mm ammo come a bit more down in price also. I think Palmetto State Armory had it for around 60-cent/rd.


50 rounds / box. About 8 cents / round. Twice what I was paying a few years back when I bought in bulk.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Glad to see some ammo locally around here as well. It is a roller coaster ride now. Still not much in stock across the board. I keep looking and creating a backup stock when I can. We love to shoot rimfire so we land it when it comes up. 9mm is starting to come down a little here. Just very glad to have stocked up over the years. NOT going to get caught short again.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

10-cent per round is cheapest I can find online right now for 22LR. I like this site:
ammobuy.com


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Good to see 9mm ammo coming down in price. Cheapest I’ve seen online is around 33-cent per round.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

About ten cents a round from CCI for their Mini Mags, SV and Blazer ammo. Good thing I have a decent supply but I still ordered the CCI ammo for my competition shooting.

In my Volquartsen Black Mamba, my S&W 617 and my Mark IV 22/45 Lite the Blazers give me the best groups so I now have 2 cases. That should give me practice and match ammo for the rest of the year.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

CCI & Federal are selling "in stock" .22 rimfire and some .17 rimfire ammunition "direct to your door". One needs to visit those sites just about everyday and morning is best. Here's what I ordered and received not too long ago:








Shipping is free depending on your spending amount. Last time I looked they had CCI Standard, some of the Mini-Mags, Stingers and Velocitors ready to ship. Check their site out, it beats spending gas money driving all over town trying to find a LGS with .22's in stock.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Love my SR22


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I managed to score 3 boxes of CCI standard velocity .22 LR at my local Walmart. 50 round boxes. 4th time this year that happened though sometimes it's Mini Mags in 100 round boxes. Decent prices, just like 2019. They often have .22 WMR or .17 HMR & those boxes sit on the shelf for 2-3 weeks. Since the pandemic began last year the most common ammo I see at my local Walmart is 350 Legend, .243 & bird shot in 12, 20 & 28 gauge. That sits on the shelf for months. All my local sporting goods stores have been out of ammo for so long I quit checking.


----------

